
There might be a ballot measure to decriminalize psilocybin in Calfornia in 2018 - anythingnonidin
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Magic-mushrooms-could-be-legal-in-California-as-11973494.php
======
jpatokal
More precisely, there's a proposal to have a ballot initiative for this in
2018. That's a long way from it actually becoming law.

~~~
dang
Right, this is more or less in the 'announcement of an announcement' bucket,
the gold standard of baity unsubstantiveness.

We've edited the title above to be more accurate.

------
Clubber
It's nice to see the unraveling of the drug war Nixon gave us in 1970 (and
really earlier). It only took, what? 45 years? I dare say it's the bloodiest
war we've ever fought.

~~~
manyhands
How many people do you wager bled any amount over the half century in this
'war'? It is my understanding that a lot of people (rightfully) faced criminal
penalties, and even that number pales in comparison to the victims of actual
violence in real wars.

~~~
paloaltokid
You're completely uninformed. The US drug war has had devastating effects on
many countries around the globe, from Colombia to Afghanistan.

For a well-written and in-depth overview, I recommend "The Politics of
Heroin."

------
leggomylibro
For what it's worth, they do grow along the West Coast (and other places)
naturally. Without people doing anything.

At what point do they become illegal? When you pick them? When you dry them?
When they start budding out of the ground?

You can't see me laughing, but it's pretty absurd. Yeah, I know, you CAN grow
cannabis. But you have to TRY to stop mushrooms from growing.

------
emmab
Where can people who live in California sign the ballot proposal?

~~~
anythingnonidin
Signature window hasn't started yet

